# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  اليوم عيد ميلادي

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين

ترى اليوم عيد ميلادي

وابغاكم انتو الي اتسووا ليي العيد الميلاد  :toung: 

بس باجيب ليكم الكيكة والباقي عليكم  :wink: 

انتوا كريمين واظن اني استاهل :rolleyes: 

اتفضلوا نتقبل التهاني على مدار الساعة :amuse:  

في شبكة الناصرة قسم الترحيب والتهاني  :bigsmile: 

اتفضلوا كلكم معزومين  :embarrest: 

 :clap:  :kaseh:  :wavetowel2:  :clap: 

وهادي احلى كيكة لأحلى اسرة في العالم 

اسرة شبكة الناصرة

----------


## تأبط بودره



----------


## تأبط بودره

عقبال مليووووووووووون سنه..
عقبال ما أشوفكم طايحه ضروسكم ...من العمر طبعا يخيه...
سنه حلوه ياخيوه...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بأول الحضور 

تسلم اخوي 

وما تقصر 

نرها لك في الأفراح

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كــــــل عــــــام وانتِ بألـــف خير وعافية 


[IMG]http://dreamingprincess.***********/FOND_A19.jpg[/IMG] 
*وتفضلوا الشربااات* 
 

 
 
و هذه هدية بسيطة 
 





*أعذب تهنئة لأعذب احساس*  

*ياللي غلاك مــــاله قيــــــاس*  

*كل عام وانت أســعد النــاس*  






***عفاف الهدى* ** 




*اليــوم عيــد ميــلادك ،،، اليـــوم تـطفئ شـمعة جـديدة ،،،* 

*وتبتسم لفجر سنه جديدة تقبل علـى عمرك... تبسط امامك*

*امـالا عريضه* *واحــلا ما تـدفعك في درب الحيــاة*  

*فتمضي وتطفئ في كل سنه شمعه وتقطف من كل زهرة عطرا* 

*كــل عام وأنت بـألف خيـر*  

*وإن شـــاء الله عقــبال ميــة سنه* 

*تحياتي وتمنياتي لكـ التوفيق*
*والنجــاح .* 

*أميرة*

----------


## روح الرومنسية

كــــــل عــــــام وانتِ بألـــف خير وعافية



عقبال مية عــام في طاعة الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اميرة باحساسي 
روح الرومانسية

يا هلا بالضيوف اتفضلوا
مشكورين عالحضور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اميرة باحساسي 
روح الرومانسية

يا هلا بالضيوف اتفضلوا
مشكورين عالحضور

----------


## بوكوثر

رفرف جناح الفرح وابداركم داره

          وارواح اهل الوفى حول البدر داره

         مبروك عادة سنه  وفي كل سنه داره

      وانتي عفاف الهدى رغم الز من   بسعاد

       واللي يداري الفرح عن عينكم    بس  عاد

    قولوله   ول انقلع عن صوبنه     بس عاد

         كل الورود استوت   حولك  فرد داره

  عقبال  مئة سنه   وكل عام وانتم بخير

 وفقكي الله لكل خير وابعد عنكي جميع الشرور

   خا دمكم بو كوثر         ياله  ابتسمي  تسعدي  أها

----------


## LUCKY

كل عام و انت بالف خير و بصحه و عافيه 

و ان شاء الله يجعل ايامك القادمه فرح و سرور و سعاده 

و يجعل لك في كل خطوه سلامه 

و يحقق كل امنياتك و يحقق لك مبتغاك في هذة الدنيا 

و يسهل لك اسباب السعاده بحق محمد و ال محمد 

و بحق صاحب العصر و الزمان ارواحنا لتراب مقدمه الفداء

انا راح عيد ميلادي قبل 11 يوم ولاكن ما احد بارك لي

----------


## LUCKY

و هذا العصير على شانك عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بو كوثر 

يسلم فمك  اخوي الشاعر

وما احلى حفلتي بحضور الشعراء فيها

وخذ العصير برد على صدرك اشوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخ لوكي 

وتسلم على الحضور 

والله يبارك فيك

ومل عان وانت بعد بخير 

ما درينا عن عيد ميلادك ولا تزعل هادي هديتك

تستاهل والله

----------


## اسير الهوى

كل عام وانت بالف الف الف خير












وعبال مية سنة... لو تبغي اكثر ههههه

تحياتي لك بأعطرها
yaserali

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل عام وإنتي ياعفاف بألف خير وعقبال المئة سنة

----------


## يحق لي الغرور

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 

WISH YOU ALL THE BEST

----------


## سمراء

كل عام وانتي بألف خير خيتو عفاف
والعمر كله يارب
عقبال 1000 سنه انشاء الله
وعقبال ما نفرح فيج عروس انشاء الله




وتفضلي خيتو الكيكة

وهذا العصير

وهذي هديه متواضعه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*ياسلام سلم*




*حفله والكل حاضر*

*[IMG]http://shvip600.***********/كل-عام-وانت-بخير.gif[/IMG]*

*وعقبال مئه سنه عامرة بالافراح*





*وهذي شموع الفرحه*

**






*وهذي الهدية*


**

*وهذا بعد توقيع لش بهذي المناسبه* 

*ان شاء الله يعجبش*

*تفضلي*
** 
*وهذا الرابط*

http://www.deeiaar.org/uppicdir/uploads/371331d25e.jpg

*ويش بعد*










*قربي خدش*




[IMG]http://sagrnajd.***********/baby172.jpg[/IMG]



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الحب اليتيم

ما حابيت ادخل الحفلة ويدي فاضيه ما فيه شي 
أي لازم هدية 
 
 
مبروك عليك العيد
وعقبال مليون سنة 
ونشاء الله هذا السنة أتكون أحسن من اللي قبلها

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أحلى شموع للشمعة عفاف 
الله ينور دربك بحب محمد وآل بيته 


وهذيلا الدباديب تنامين معهم 




وهذ هدية 
عاد انتي وحظك 
انا عن نفسي ما اعرف شنو الي فيها 




وأمنية مني الك بتحقيق كل أمانيك 
ونزفك عروس بحق محمد وأهل بيته

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتي بخير خيتو ..

كل سنه وانتي بخير يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

**



*الف الف مبروك* 

*وعقبال مليون سنه يارب* 

**


*ودي هديتي الصغيره لك اتمنى تعجبك ياقمر* 

*






*

----------


## سيناريو

طخ طاااااااخ   
كل عام وانتي بخيرخيتو
 عفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاف الهدى

وعقبال الميه سنه
وأن شالله دوم معانا ونحتفل السنة اليايه بعيد ميلادك بعد











**

*الله يحقق امنياتك* 
*ودم المناسبات السعيده عليش ياااااارب*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

عقبال الف سنة  ياحلوا

----------


## غرام العاشقين

كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير غناتي

عفاف الهدى


عقبال 100 سنه 


وربي يحقق امانيك يارب


تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

عفاف الهدى 
كل عام وانتي بخير ياغالية وعقبال مية سنة خيتو
والله يسعدش ويوفقش ويرزقش من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

عفاف الهدى 
كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال مية سنة خيتو
والله يوفقش ويستر عليش ويفتح لش اوسع ابوابه يارب
العالمين ...

----------


## متيمة العقيلة

كل عام وأنت بخير عقبال مئة سنة يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياسر علي 

ملكة سبأ 

تسلموا على تواجدكم الحلو في حفلة  عيد ميلادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحق لي الغرور

هلا فيش

سمورة

وينش مختفية 

بس اهمشي وجودش مرة اسعدني

سحر القوافي 

هلا بالغالية وتسلمي اعرفش كريمة

يسلموا على التوقيع الحلو

الحب اليتيم

يسلموا اخوي ليش امكلف على روحك

نوارة الدنيا

 هلا  بالحبايب ما تقصري خية 

واني بعد ادعي لش بالخير

شبكة

يا هلا بالريس يا هلا 

*اتفضلوا ومشكورين عالحضور*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سويت

يا هلا وسهلا 

سيناريو

فرحني وجودش خيو 

وان شاء انتي كمان اتحققي كل امانيش يا رب

ويسلم لي الذوق الرفيع

اريام الدلوعة

احلى باقة ورد يسلم لي الذوق الحلو 

غرام العاشقين

تسلم لي والله وعجبني الحلى حلو كتير كتير

دنيا الأحلام

الله يسمع منش يا رب

متيمة العقيلة 

ما تقصري خية 


*وجودكم اسعدني*

----------


## نور الهدى

*كل عام وانتي بالف خير خيه* 

*وعقبال ما يطيح اخر ضرس*

----------


## وعود



----------


## عفاف الهدى

نور الهدى

تسلمي لي خيو 

لا تخافي باركب لي اسنان تركيبة
وعود
يا هلا وسهلا اتفضلوا 

اشكر حضوركم حفلتي المتواضعة

----------


## ابوحور

كل عام وانت بـ  1000 1000 1000 خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم يبو حور

وتفضل قبل لا يخلص الكيك

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الغالية "عفاف الهدى"
كل عام وانتي بألف خير
وجعل الله ايامك كلها خير وسعادة
عقبال كل سنة و سنة 
إن شاء الله
و هذه هدية بسيطة


دبدوب وصل الهدية إلى " عفاف الهدى" 












و لو انهاا وصلت متأخرة

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخ عاشق 


مقبولة منك


وتسلم عالمرور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كل عام وانتي بخير اختي عفاف وبصحة وسلامة ...

ان شاء الله ازفج عروس يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يارب خيو شذى واني بعد 

اتمنى الش هالأمنية 

ان شاء اليوم قبل بكرة تنخطبي خية ونفرح فيش

واتمنيتش اول المهنئين بعيد ميلادي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والله خيتي عرفتي ظروف غيبتي على كذا اتاخرت على عيد ميلادج ..*

*من الزحمة ماجبت لج هدايا واااجد ...*

*ان شاء في خطوبتج ...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عاد اني آآآخر المهنئين  :embarrest:  كلما جيت بحط تهنئه

ادور صور ما الاقي والبارحه جيت احط قلت شكلي متأخره فشله :rolleyes: 

عاد اليوم شفت مشاركه لشذى وقلت وراااها

كل عام وانتي بخير حبيبتي

وعقبال مايجي العام القادم وانتي بصحه وعافيه

وتحقيق أماني ورضا من الرحمن

ســــــــــــــــــــــنــــــــــه حــــــــــلــــــــووه يا عـــــــــفــــــــــــافــ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله شذوي اهمشي جيتش 

ما يقوم الحفل الا بش

وتسلمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو شمعة تحترق 

اهمشي حضورش معاي في هادي المناسبة الحلوة

لا هدايا ولا شي كلمة حلوة وبس

تدري ان بنت اختي كمان توها اتكلمني تسأل عن الهدية الي ابغاها

----------


## khozam

كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف خير وسعادة وسرور

خية عفاف تستهلي الف الف الف خير 



 اهديك باقة 




واقبلي هديتي المتواضعه 



سلامي لك 
خية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحبيب 44

يسلموا اخوي ما تقصر والله

وعقبال ما انزفك معرس

----------


## ملكة الغرام

كل عام وانت بالف خير وبصحة وسلامة 
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمش خية

صار قديم عيد ميلادي لكن !!!

ننتظر جديدش خيو

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## خجولة مرة

كل عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام وانتى بخير 
عقبال ما انشوفش عرررررررررررررررررررروس يارب 
بس طبعا انى اول المعزومين 
  المزح  نورتى اختى 
فى المنتدى 
اختكم
خجولة مرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دلوعة حبيبتي

وخجولة مرة

تسلموا على تلبية الدعوة 

واهلا و سهلا فيكن

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن



----------


## للدموع إحساس

كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل سنة وأنتي سالمة ..
وكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عام وأنتي بصحة وسلامة ..


وأن شاء الله ينعاد عليك بالصحة والعافية .. 
يمكن أكون متأخرة .. :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
لكن المهم اهنيك بيوم ميلادك ..  :cool:  :cool: 
تقبلي تحياتي .. :amuse:  :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحن الوفاء

للدموع احساس

يا هلا فيكم

----------

